# Are stainless steel screws necessary for installing aluminum soffits?



## Timmy8 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, new member though I have been reading posts for a long time. Anyways, I am installing soffit and fascia on a house I am building, wondering if regular steel screws will be ok of if stainless are needed. They will be covered by the lip of the fascia, I don't really care if they change color. What say the experts? Thanks a bunch.
Tim


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a good article i found in handyman about installing aluminum soffits. Thought this might help you. Check it here: http://www.familyhandyman.com/roof/...um-soffits-that-are-maintenance-free/view-all


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use aluminum roofing nails.
Screws should not be used.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Timmy8 said:


> Hi, new member though I have been reading posts for a long time. Anyways, I am installing soffit and fascia on a house I am building, wondering if regular steel screws will be ok of if stainless are needed. They will be covered by the lip of the fascia, I don't really care if they change color. What say the experts? Thanks a bunch.
> Tim



OK, here is the deal. Screws are not needed for soffits.

A little clew, I have stapled soffits for years and have never had a problem

Stop watching Holmes who seems to be paid by screw manufacturers to pr mote screw usage. Screws have there place, soffit is not one of them.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Very good article. I always make sure too nail the j channel at the very end and beginning of every piece. I have seen where the j channel is nailed maybe 8 inches from the edge and a strong wind will collapse it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No way would I use staples.
I'm the guy that has to go in after some things failed and fix it.
Every time the staples have rusted off long ago. Even if they use monel, they have pulled out.
Using staples would be a slam bam thank you and move on to the next job way of doing it.


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

joecaption said:


> No way would I use staples.
> I'm the guy that has to go in after some things failed and fix it.
> Every time the staples have rusted off long ago. Even if they use monel, they have pulled out.
> Using staples would be a slam bam thank you and move on to the next job way of doing it.



Joe, I am the one responsible for what I do.

In installing in excess of 10,000 square of siding and soffits I have never had a call back over a stapled soffit. Funny part is, I have yet to find any that have rusted.

now where you live they might, i don't know. 

by the way, I have changed soffits for customers I did 30 years ago, have you?


----------



## Timmy8 (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't have a staple gun for soffit and I want to use screws. Just wondering if stainless are needed...


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I want no part of ss screws, they will not stay on the drill tip


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

If you are installing a lot of soffit it is worth it for you to pick up a pneumatic staple gun. I have a Hitachi that I used to install my soffit with 1.25 x 1/4 inch plated staples. The nose gets up in the ribs and installation really goes fast. Joe is probably right about removal, but I do not intend on removing my fully vented soffit any time soon.


----------

